# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  UTP  vs  CC100

## jimnaf

Η απόσταση της κάμερας 720tvl (*HIKVISIONDS-2CE15C2P-VFIR**3*) από το DVR θα είναι περίπου 60μετρα.

Η κάμερα απ ότι λέει ο κατασκευαστής είναι 5W 12V.

*Τι καλώδιο είναι προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιηθεί ώστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι το  καλύτερο   δυνατό* *.*
1) UTP κάνοντας χρήση 2 ζεύγη για τροφοδοσία;
2) CC100;
3) Κάτι άλλο ποιο αποδοτικό;

Έψαξα το θέμα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κατέληξα σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα, σίγουρα υπάρχουν   ειδικότεροι 
εδώ μέσα που έχουν περισσότερη γνώση.

Περιμένω βοήθεια

----------


## Spark

γεια σου τζιμ.
επέλεξε απο αυτα τα καλώδια που είναι καταλληλα
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/index.php?cPath=2_438

----------


## picdev

ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ειδικό για κάμερες μην βάλεις utp.
Επίσης ο συγκεκριμένος κατασκευαστής βγάζει και κάμερες με το πρωτόκολο hdtvi , που μπορείς να τρέξεις ομοαξονικό για πολλά μέτρα

----------


## tsatasos

Ότι και να βάλεις θα παίξει.

Αν βάλεις UTP προτίμησε Cat6 και αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο πάρε μαύρο (PE).

Καλώδιο UTP Cat5e Εξωτερικού Χώρου Μονόκλωνο
Καλώδιο UTP Cat6 Εξωτερικού Χώρου Μονόκλωνο

Το καλό με το UTP είναι ότι με ένα καλώδιο (αν είναι καλό το UTP και η απόσταση όχι μεγάλη) μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις μέχρι και 3 κάμερες.
Ακόμα, αν στο μέλλον αποφασίσεις να βάλεις IP Camera δε θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις το καλώδιο.

Αν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλεις IP Camera στο μέλλον, βάλε το CC100 ή το CC102 αν είναι να μπει σε εξωτερικό χώρο που είναι άριστα καλώδια:

Biokal CC100
Biokal CC102

Ή αν θες να βάλεις και μικρόφωνο ή 2η κάμερα δες και το CC-200:
Biokal CC200

Υπάρχει και το CAVEL VS540205 που είναι UTP με ακόμα ένα ζεύγος για ρεύμα.
Με αυτό βάζεις μέχρι και 4 κάμερες με ένα καλώδιο ή συνδυασμό καμερών, μικροφώνου και ηχείου.

CAVEL VS540205

Δες οπωσδήποτε τις HDTVI κάμερες & καταγραφικά της HikVision.
Έχουν άριστη εικόνα (έως 1920x1080p) σε τιμές που δεν αξίζει πλέον να πάρει κάποιος απλό αναλογικό σύστημα, ακόμα και αν είναι 960H.

----------


## her

> Το καλό με το UTP είναι ότι με ένα καλώδιο (αν είναι καλό το UTP και η απόσταση όχι μεγάλη) μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις μέχρι και 3 κάμερες.




Τάσο είναι πάρα πολλές 3 κάμερες με καλώδιο utp. Όσο και λίγα μέτρα να είναι δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά. η κατανάλωση από τις κάμερες θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη (3*5W). Δηλαδή θα υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πτώση τάσεως ειδικά την νύχτα.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω
Καλώδιο δικτύου 75Μ με δυο κάμερες των 5W και με τροφοδοσία με 4 σύρματα του UTP είχα πτώση τάσεως 6V. Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά αναγκάστηκα και έκανα πατέντα.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλά ναι μιλάω για ιδανικές συνθήκες. Λίγα μέτρα, καλώδιο cat6a/cat7 μακριά από ισχυρά ρεύματα κ κάμερες με χαμηλή κατανάλωση. Δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ 3 με ένα utp, αλλά έχω δει να παίζουν. Το πολύ μέχρι 2 βάζω.

----------

